# 2 Image Dynamics ID10 V.3 D4 Subwoofers



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a pair of Image Dynamics ID10 V.3 D4 Subwoofers up on ebay. One of them is brand new, never used, and the other was slight used for a couple of months. Let me know if you have any questions.

New Image Dynamics ID10 V.3 D4 Subwoofer

Used Image Dynamics ID10 V.3 D4 Subwoofer


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

I am happy to report that the new ID10D4 was purchased by myself. You can think of it as staying in the family.


----------



## mammoth (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow... small world! Too cool, glad someone on here grabbed my sub! Now at least I know it has a good home 

Post some pics of your install, I would love to see it.


----------

